# What's the deal with Beer Can Chicken



## Greg Rempe (Jun 19, 2005)

C,

I do butt can chickens on my grill vs. smoker.  I think if you use the right mixture of beer and spieces it does add a unique flavor to the chicken...and it does look cool too :!: 

Make sure to close the neck w/ an onion or potato or something...helps keep the cavity moist and locks the flavor in!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jun 19, 2005)

I think it's more of a novelty.  I've tried it and to be honest with you IMO it doesn't compare to chicken done on a rotiserrie.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jun 19, 2005)

Cruising said:
			
		

> One follow up question, should I be making this on the WSM or on my Weber Gold (charcoal)?



Do it on your Weber grill.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 19, 2005)

Cruising, i think it compares favorably with rotiss chicken as far as the moistness....it's more like a "wow factor" when you open up the grill and see those dancing chickens standing there!  Guests who've never heard of it will think you're a genius.


----------



## oompappy (Jun 19, 2005)

Beer Can Chicken is Goo-ooo-ood!!!
Pit or grill indirect at about 275* for 3hrs.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jun 19, 2005)

Susan Z said:
			
		

> How do people do them on their weber grills without the rotis ring to give them enough clearance?  That bird is TALL when it's standing there....!
> 
> Of course, my bro does it on his 18.5 weber by standing the chick down on the charcoal grate (like in a pie plate or something, putting the coals around the outside).
> 
> ...



Good point Susan, I keep forgetting that the rotisserie ring isn't a standard fixture of the Weber Kettle.  Mine stays on permanently.  Cruising you got to get you a rotiserie for your kettle.

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/de ... n&n=507846


----------

